# Révision iPod mini ?



## moPod (13 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous MacGé...!

Je suis allé hier à mon Apple Center (MCS Nice) car je voulais (nous plutôt vu le prix) ofrir un iPod mini rose à une amie....seulement le commercial que je connais bien m'as dit qu'il n'en avait plus en stock et qu'on en trouvait absolument aucun en Europe. Quid des USA, je ne sais pas mais apparement le stock ne se renouvelle pas et ca donne la un signe de nouveau.

Je pense à un renouvellement de la gamme assez profond : écran couleur (pas sur), capacité augmentée (les microdrive 10Go sont dispos) et un petit plus en plus  du genre couleur forme ou accessoires...

Bref, je ne m'emporte pas mais le gentil monsieur m'a dit que la dispo était zéro et depuis un certains temps !

Hein ? 

moPod +


----------



## Macintosheux (14 Août 2005)

Chez moi il y en a des minis...


----------



## moPod (14 Août 2005)

Le commercial m'a affirmé qu'Apple conseillait de reporter les commandes concernant des minis...et que même si il en venait a en faire, la commande serait renvoyer...
Je trouve ca bizzare mais en même temps, les iPod mini on était revus il y a plus de 6 mois...alors peut être...

Mais bon, apparement, jdis que des conner***

Hein ?

moPod+


----------



## toys (14 Août 2005)

comme il les dit sur la page d'intro de mac il aime bien joué avec les stock en ce qui concerne les revendeur et comme ça on commande chez le store.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Août 2005)

On sait jamais vraiment a quoi s'attendre, il suffit de le voir avec la nouvelle souris


----------



## moPod (16 Août 2005)

Voila que j'avais raison !

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=1231



Eh ben voila....on dit quoi lol ?

moPod+


----------



## chupastar (16 Août 2005)

On dit: "alala... trop fort ce moPod..."


----------



## GREG..... (16 Août 2005)

bon alors nouveau ipod mini 8Go c'est ca???


----------



## vincmyl (16 Août 2005)

Au meme prix que le 6


----------



## chupastar (17 Août 2005)

Et le 4 Go au même prix que le 2 Go


----------



## iota (17 Août 2005)

Salut.



			
				chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Et le 4 Go au même prix que le 2 Go


L'iPod mini 2Go n'existe pas 

@+
iota


----------



## corloane (17 Août 2005)

pensez-vous que ce fameux ipod mini 8go couleur avec fonctions photo (des précisions?) sortira avant la fin de l'offre étudiant de l'Apple Store?


----------



## moPod (17 Août 2005)

A mon avis vu les praique d'Appe, ils vont se débrouiller pour que cette offre ne marche pas avec les nouveaux iPod mini...enfin bon ca n'est que mon avis...(en fait tout bien réfléchis peut etre que oui parce que ce sont tous les iPod qui sont concernés...alors bon  )

moPod+


----------



## Imaginus (17 Août 2005)

Effectivement c'est extremement difficile de trouver un Podmini en ce moment.Mon neuveu fait d'ailleur une de ces tronche j'vous raconte pas... Il ne reste que des modeles 4go chez boulanger en rose... L'ado n'apprecie guere vous vous en doutez (surtout qu'il a travailler comme un grand tout le mois de Juillet pour ca).Bon si Apple a le bon gout de ne pas revoir a la hausse la politique tarifaire des futurs podsmini... :rateau:


----------



## steinway (17 Août 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Il ne reste que des modeles 4go chez boulanger en rose...



idem en Suisse...


----------



## mercutio (18 Août 2005)

En Belgique, il y a du stock.

On aura sans doute plus d'espace disque et j'espère l'écran couleur + sortie vidéo pour brancher les diaporamas sur la télé.

Pê une diminution du prix. Les Sony et autres creative talonnent méchammet.

Ce qui serait bien, ce serait un écran oled sur le shuffle, parce que là, ça ne me convient pas du tout  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julienma7 (25 Août 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> ... (surtout qu'il a travailler comme un grand tout le mois de Juillet pour ca)...


 
Fashion victim ? Si peu !


----------



## chupastar (25 Août 2005)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> L'iPod mini 2Go n'existe pas
> ...




Oulala, je devait avoir la tête en l'air moi ce jour là: je voulais dire "le 6 au prix du 4"!   :sleep:


----------



## lamidenis (25 Août 2005)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui serait bien, ce serait un écran oled sur le shuffle, parce que là, ça ne me convient pas du tout !!!!!!!!!



Moi je préfère sans écran mais j'aimerais pour le Shuffle : 
+ d'autonomie
Des couleurs comme les minis
un casque de meilleure qualité (des critiques sur les forums)
et pourquoi pas, le rêve, une baisse de prix du 512 Mo !!! AU lieu de le faire disparaître, ce serait bien qu'il baisse (comme ça je l'achèterai )

A+

Lamidenis, rêveur


----------



## Macintosheux (25 Août 2005)

La Fnac ne recevra pas d'iPod mini avant le 8 septembre...
Je sais ça ne correspond à rien du tout, mais c'est les dates de livraison officielles du magasin. :mouais:


----------



## iDiot (29 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde

Pour récapituler, le mini 4Go va disparaitre pour faire place aux 6 et 8Go couleur, c'est bien ça? Quel sera le prix du nouveau 6Go? Et ma dernière petite question : quand peut,on espérer la sortie de ces 2 modèles? 

Merci à vous et bonne journée


----------



## 222diablo222 (29 Août 2005)

Je suppose qu'ils vont nous sortir ça pour l'apple Expo à Paris vu que les Mac ne devrait pas trop evoluer avant 2006 il vont se pencher plus sur iPod en attendant (tout viens de moi donc c'est des conneries :rateau:   )
De toutes façon apple sortira quelque chose de nouveau pour le 20 sept...


----------



## pim (29 Août 2005)

Personnellement je pense que le 6 Go sera au prix du 4 Go actuel, et que le 8 Go au prix du 6 Go actuel. Ou alors peut être avec une légère augmentation d'une dizaine d'euros pour tenir compte d'une parité Euros/Dollars désormais légèrement moins avantageuse...


----------



## drs (29 Août 2005)

Salut

j'ai acheté il y a 10j un ipod mini rose pour ma niece sur l'apple store. En stock, recu en meme pas une semaine. Alors, plus dispo en europe????

Alex


----------



## iDiot (29 Août 2005)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> j'ai acheté il y a 10j un ipod mini rose pour ma niece sur l'apple store. En stock, recu en meme pas une semaine. Alors, plus dispo en europe????
> 
> Alex



Tu vas à la FNAC et y en a des tonnes en stock... C'est plus trop la question...

Au niveau de la sortie de cette révision, y a de forte chance que ça ce fasse avant novembre? S'il n'annonce rien en septembre, je peux toujours courir ou pas?


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2005)

Je pense qu'il n'y aura qu'un ajustement des prix


----------



## Macintosheux (29 Août 2005)

Avec la concurrence qu'il y a, Apple ne peut pas se permettre de ne rien faire.
S'ils ne sortent pas de nouveaux modèles bientôt (ce qui serait étonnant), ils baisseront au moins les prix.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Août 2005)

C'est ce que je pense, à une baisse des prix


----------



## 222diablo222 (2 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je pense, à une baisse des prix


Je pense pas...


----------



## vincmyl (2 Septembre 2005)

J'espere que ca va passer vite jusqu'au 7


----------



## da capo (2 Septembre 2005)

Au risque d'en décevoir certains, les minis ne sont pas prioritaires dans les rumeurs.
Certes ils passerait en mémoire flash avec un écran couleur, mais pas le 7.
Le 7 ce serait exclusivement pour le téléphone.
(source ThinkSecret  toute chaude)
Personnellement, comme je viens d'arréter de fumer (notamment pour m'offrir quelques gadgets au lieu de faire des ronds de fumée) cela ne me dérange pas à priori que l'annonce d'une révision des ipods mini soit repoussée...
Tout ce que je veux, c''est pouvoir le brancher sur mon autoradio, et pas avoir à le recharger toutes les 2 playlists.


----------



## vincmyl (2 Septembre 2005)

Je viens juste de changer de téléphone


----------



## Freelancer (2 Septembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je viens juste de changer de téléphone



de toutes façons, je n'ai pas entendu parler d'un accord entre motorola et un opérateur français pour ce téléphone et les services qui y sont associés...  

Edit : un peu hors sujet, ma remarque sur le téléphone, mais j'ai vraiment hâte qu'il sorte et que l'on puisse passer à autre chose :sleep:


----------



## Macintosheux (2 Septembre 2005)

Vu ce que raconte ThinkSecret (impossible de transférer les titres d'iTunes, obligation de les payer 2$ en ligne, dispo qu'aux US et en Angleterre peut-être), ça risque de pas faire grand bruit en France !

Pour moi la plus grosse rumeur c'est sur les iPod mini !
Jusqu'à 8 Go en mémoire flash, c'est énorme ! En plus les minis seraient plus petits, plus résistants, auraient plus de batterie... et un écran couleur avec une meilleure résolution ! Si c'est pas de la bonne rumeur ça...


----------



## Freelancer (2 Septembre 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Vu ce que raconte ThinkSecret (impossible de transférer les titres d'iTunes, obligation de les payer 2$ en ligne, dispo qu'aux US et en Angleterre peut-être), ça risque de pas faire grand bruit en France !



en effet, cela me semble étonnant que quelque chose d'aussi mal ficelé puisse sortir (remarque, depuis intel, la souris multi-bouton, plus rien ne devrait m'étonner, mais bon)



			
				Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la plus grosse rumeur c'est sur les iPod mini !
> Jusqu'à 8 Go en mémoire flash, c'est énorme ! En plus les minis seraient plus petits, plus résistants, auraient plus de batterie... et un écran couleur avec une meilleure résolution ! Si c'est pas de la bonne rumeur ça...



Si, en terme de solidité, l'avantage est à la mémoire flash, la consommation induite par l'écran couleur ne va-t-elle pas donner une autonomie à peu près identique à ce qu'on a maintenant? Et quid des tarifs?


----------



## Foguenne (3 Septembre 2005)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi la plus grosse rumeur c'est sur les iPod mini !
> Jusqu'à 8 Go en mémoire flash, c'est énorme ! En plus les minis seraient plus petits, plus résistants, auraient plus de batterie... et un écran couleur avec une meilleure résolution ! Si c'est pas de la bonne rumeur ça...



Si j'ai bien compris, ça serait le 4 Go qui aurait de la mémoire flash, pas le 6 et 8 Go. 

cfr la news d'iGeneration.fr


----------



## Macintosheux (3 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, ça serait le 4 Go qui aurait de la mémoire flash, pas le 6 et 8 Go.
> 
> cfr la news d'iGeneration.fr



Sur ThinkSecret, il y a marqué que :


> available in three capacities: 4GB, 6GB, and 8GB. The iPod mini will sport dual NAND flash memory chips to achieve those higher capacities


On pourrait en déduire que dans le 4 Go : une barrette de 4 Go
Dans le 6 Go, deux de 3, ou une de 4 et une autre de 2
Et dans le 8 Go, deux de 4...


----------



## Macintosheux (3 Septembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Si, en terme de solidité, l'avantage est à la mémoire flash, la consommation induite par l'écran couleur ne va-t-elle pas donner une autonomie à peu près identique à ce qu'on a maintenant? Et quid des tarifs?


Pour l'autonomie, elle est de toutes façons améliorée à chaque révision, là il y aura sûrement une nouvelle batterie, vu que la structure du mini ne sera plus la même. Je ne pense pas que l'écran couleur (plus petit que le noir et blanc d'ailleurs parait-il) compense l'autonomie gagnée.
Mais je spécule loin loin...

Pour le prix, TS dit 199, 249 et 299$ pour le nouveau.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Septembre 2005)

Ne peut on pas augmenter légèrement l'autonomie avec une nouvelle firmwire, pour les premiers possesseurs de MINI


----------



## cypress (5 Septembre 2005)

Plus de keynote pour l'apple expo = nouveaux "iPods mini mémoire flash écran couleur" le 7, en parallèle de l'annonce du téléphone?

C'est ce que j'espère en tous cas, et ce serait logique : l'annonce serait :

"On vous a mis des disques durs dans les ipods, maintenant l'avenir (et après notre formidable rachat de 15% du stock mondial de mémoire flash) c'est la mémoire flash, et nous sommes les premiers à miniaturiser autant nos lecteurs avec une capacité que personne n'a avec de la mémoire flash, et en plus nos iPods sont plus résistants, plus d'autonomie alors qu'on avait déjà les lecteurs les plus autonomes etc., et en plus on utilise aussi la mémoire flash dans le nouveau téléphone itunes bla bla bla...".

En gros ils démontent la concurrence qui se cramponne aux mini disques durs, et qui n'a pas les moyens de pression (car n'ont pas le succès de l'ipod) sur les fabricants de mémoire flash pour proposer des lecteurs plus petits, plus résistants et plus autonomes avec des capacités de plusieurs Go.

Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## vincmyl (5 Septembre 2005)

Moi je pense qu'ils se sont dis, si deja on fait un event autant tout annoncer de suite


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2005)

Dans une réaction (par ailleurs contestable dans le ton, d'aucuns appelleront cela un troll, mais bon) un lecteur de Macgénération commentait l'absence de keynote. En résumé (approximatif), il concluait que la France n'avait plus trop rien d'attractif pour Apple, en qu'en revanche, la Grande Bretagne devenait peu à peu le vrai Apple Center de l'Europe.
D'ici à conclure, que nous ne valons plus la peine d'une annonce, il y a peu de chemin à faire. Il l'a fait. Peu importe les raisons qu'il invoque, mais il est une évidence que l'audience mondiale s'affranchit aisément d'une foire pour réagir à des annonces.
Et si, comme certains le souhaitent, il y a convergence des annonces entre un téléphone signé Apple et Motorola, centré sur la musique et des nouveaux iPods plus petits, plus autonomes, plus légers, alors je suis moi aussi preneur d'une annonce groupée qui ne pourra au pire qu'avoir un effet attractif sur Apple dans les semaines à venir, et l'apple expo parisienne.
On a perdu les jeux olympiques, sans contrepartie, là au moins, on aura peut être la primauté matérielle de certains matériels 

En tout état de cause, je réfléchis sérieusement à l'acquisition d'un mini, mais en aucun cas d'un téléphone portable (quelle plaie !), donc tout autant que les autres j'attends l'événement du 7 septembre avec beaucoup d'intérêt.


----------



## vincmyl (5 Septembre 2005)

Pourtant la fréquentation du salon était en hausse il me semble


----------



## da capo (5 Septembre 2005)

Il y a à l'évidence un ou plusieurs paramètres échappant à notre connaissance. Par ailleurs, l'annonce a été faite plutôt discrètement, à une heure où les Etats Unis dorment... Pas nous, c'est un fait, mais il est temps de nous faire à l'idée que nous ne sommes pas le centre du monde  A regret, certes mais... c'est un fait 
Mais j'en conviens : une annulation tardive et sans motifs clairs (pas même un mot de sa maman ) ne peut que décevoir celles et ceux qui se font une joie chaque année d'aller goûter à la prestation de Jobs.

Joies et/ou déceptions dans quelques dizaines d'heures.


----------

